# GEICO Woodchuck ad on YouTube



## LLigetfa (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know if this has been posted here before.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah sometime last winter. I love that ad.


----------



## CTYank (Jun 3, 2011)

Almost as good as the dogs chasing cats, a la "Bullitt."


----------



## dafattkidd (Jun 3, 2011)

oh crap... was that Dennis?


----------



## LLigetfa (Jun 3, 2011)

Proof that wood can be too dry!


----------



## yooperdave (Jun 3, 2011)

woodchuck...groundhhog...whistlepig...any other names for 'em?  varmint/critters don't count


----------



## mayhem (Jun 3, 2011)

CTYank said:
			
		

> Almost as good as the dogs chasing cats, a la "Bullitt."



Huh?  Was that a Geico commercial or something?  I've never seen it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 3, 2011)

My wife loves that video. She laughs every time she sees it. Thanks for reposting that LLigetfa.


----------



## mayhem (Jun 3, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> CTYank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Found it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU3JH6jE7GY&feature=related


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Jun 3, 2011)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> woodchuck...groundhhog...whistlepig...any other names for 'em?  varmint/critters don't count


 yep. you forgot to list Marmots, which is what they're called out here- the 2 main species we have out here are Yellow-bellied marmots & Hoary marmots. Our dog loved to hunt them, although he didn't always stash them in the best of places- like in the plain view of tourists.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jun 3, 2011)

Mt Ski Bum said:
			
		

> yooperdave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We call 'em Rockchucks. They are all over the avalanche chutes around here.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Jun 3, 2011)

Beetle-Kill said:
			
		

> Mt Ski Bum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're all over the place here... from the foothills to the summits of mtns well above the tree-line... you can't escape them! :bug:


----------



## fossil (Jun 3, 2011)

I liked this ad back when It came out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7yqlTMvp8


----------



## CTYank (Jun 3, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> CTYank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, first aired in the NY area this past month.

Question was: "Do dogs chase cats?" We then see dogs and cats driving cars up/down hills as in the Steve McQueen movie "Bullitt." Almost inhaled some beer, first I saw it.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Jun 6, 2011)

Beetle-Kill said:
			
		

> We call 'em Rockchucks.


Hey you damn rockchucks! Quit chuckin' my rocks!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 7, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> I liked this ad back when It came out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7yqlTMvp8



That is hilarious. I made a whole career out of chucking things at EDS but that is one funny commercial to somebody that used to herd him some cows and now has a cat.


----------



## Dix (Jun 7, 2011)

Dix would be up for that..I dunno about Matisse  :bug:


----------



## fossil (Jun 7, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I dunno squat about EDS...I just got a real kick out of the ad.  Can't even remember where or when I first saw it.  Rick


----------

